# Grow log



## Ron-NY (Feb 19, 2008)

As you know I am into Bulbo species. There are some species that are ramblers and some pretty big ones too. I needed a new mount to grow my Bulbo beccarii on. I thought I would share this with you for it can be modified for other genera. 

These are the supplies and tools needed to make this

plastic hardware cloth
4" cable ties
coconut fiber liner
3 or 4 wire basket hanger
scissor 
pliers

With a pair of scissors, I cut the width of plastic hardware cloth to the diameter that I need. 






I then secure the edges with the cable ties.





I close one end by making some cuts and folding the hardware cloth onto itself, securing with cable ties as I go.





After making sure all cable ties are tight, I then trim the ends of them.





I then weave the wires of the hanger through the hardwarecloth, bending the last inch or so upwards with at least one weave of the end. I squeeze the ends with a pair of pliers to make sure all is secure.





I have made tubes and used them like this, filled with a medium but this one I want a covering on. Now it is time to cover the tube with coconut fiber. This takes a bit of manipulation and I always feel I can use an extra set of hands. It makes a bit of a mess too so be prepared. It might be better doing this outdoors. I need to do some cutting as I go to get things to fit and I wrap with fishing line as I go. This tube took two large liners for it is almost 3 feet tall. 





Now it is complete and I tie the plant securely to the outside.





I then filled the tube with a water retentive medium (in this case CHC, charcoal and perlite.) and hang my final product!





As I said this can be modified to any size and can be used without a coconut fiber cover. Hope you find this useful!...Ron


----------



## Corbin (Feb 19, 2008)

Great! always helpful to have new ways of doing things


----------



## charlie c (Feb 19, 2008)

Ron,

Neat idea! 

Thanks for posting.

charlie c


----------



## TheLorax (Feb 19, 2008)

Very clear instructions and nice accompanying photos. These types of threads are great! Thanks for taking the time to start this thread.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 19, 2008)

Very ingenious!!!

Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2008)

Very clever, indeed!


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 19, 2008)

The idea originally came from a college professor, that is into orchids, that I am friends with. I have elaborated on his idea.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 20, 2008)

Interesting Ron. Thanks for that demonstration. About what is the lifetime of such a "log" and how do you "relog" a fully established plant?


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 20, 2008)

coconut fiber has a fairly long life. With luck, the plant will cover the mount before I have worry about it. The medium will stay damper on this, so I will most likely need to change the medium before the cover. I used CHC in the mix for it's water retention and longer life prior to decaying.

When it is time to change the medium, I should be able to turn the whole thing upside down and allow the medium to spill out. A small amount adhering to any roots that may penetrate deep enough will not be a concern. A spray with a hose on the inside should remove any decayed medium and then a fresh medium will be poured in.


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 20, 2008)

I love bulbos too Ron and this is a great idea that I will be using...thanks.

I have one question....have you tried this without adding the medium inside? I know I have plenty of bulbos on cork with just spag moss added.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks Ron. I saw something paphioboy made and I am in the process of making something like that also.


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 20, 2008)

Park Bear said:


> I love bulbos too Ron and this is a great idea that I will be using...thanks.
> 
> I have one question....have you tried this without adding the medium inside? I know I have plenty of bulbos on cork with just spag moss added.



I have many Bulbos on cork or treefern some with a moss pad others without. 
My concern about not using a medium is drying of the coconut fiber. The most I can get to the greenhouse is 3-4 times a week, Tues, Thurs, Sat and Sun. I needed something for this species what would remain moist and therefore I felt the medium was necessary for this one. I have been growing this on a narrower growlog without a cover and filled with sphag and treefern fiber. I found very little root penetration into the medium. I have been culturing and experimenting with this species for 4 years now. Last year I tucked some sphag between the tiny roots and the log and only then discovered that roots extended. That is why I built this. The diameter allows the whole rhizome to be in contact with the coconut covering and now I believe the whole length will develop roots and the plant should take off. This is a very difficult species to grow and was warned by some fairly expert growers, that have not had any success with this one, not to waste my money. Well it has been four years and the plant is still here and healthy under my care and I plan on getting to bloom!!! hopefully . In nature this would be growing up and around a tree trunk. I have searched for over a year for a treefern trunk but without success . This is my alternative.

I do have another tube that I am experimenting with chopped Oasis in the tube for holding moisture.


----------



## Rick (Feb 20, 2008)

Very cool Ron!

I tried a modification of this with a Gongora. Filled the net tube up with CHC and added the plant in the tube (on top of the CHC). It kept growing down through the CHC and out through the sides. I would snip out the netting as the bulbs would start to poke through. Eventually there was not much netting left, and the bulbs and roots kinda glued it all together into a Gongora ball.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2008)

This is a lot like the "Hydrolog" which uses oasis floral foam as the core with NZ sphagnum moss then coco fiber held in place with fishing line. The top has a depression for watering and a wire frame has a hanging hook attached. Good idea and some day I'm gonna try a Paph. lowii on it just to say I tried. 

-Ernie


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 21, 2008)

I went to Lowes and Home Depot last night, but could not find any plastic hardware cloth. I guess I'll look online. Any suggestions? I thought about going to Michaels and using the latch-hook plastic sheets.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 21, 2008)

I wonder if it's a seasonal thing? could be a bit early for Lowes or Home Depot, although S.W.Ohio should be warmer than were I'm at! Michaels or Hobby Lobby should be a good chances.


----------



## Grandma M (Feb 22, 2008)

Park Bear.

I went to Lowes. As usual, they gave me a hard time. They think an old lady, walking with a cane, is senile and helpless. This is the second time they have insulted me by thinking I can't do what I set out to do. 

NOTE: *I AM NOT SENILE, OR HELPLESS*. BTW my vanda rack which I built out of pipe works great. I have room for about 20 vandas.
They asked me to send in the MAN who would build it, with the measurements, even though I had it all drawn out on paper, in my hand. 

End of my gripe session - - First they didn't know what I was talking about, plastic hardware cloth, until I showed them the print out of Ron's design. Then "OH, you want rabbit cloth". 

I found plastic tree protector but I think the holes may be larger than Ron's. Mine says 1/2 inch and is quite heavy but I am going to try it.

Marilyn, a very independant......and determined Grandma (and great-grandma).......never underestimate a little old grey haired lady.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2008)

Grandma M said:


> Park Bear.
> 
> I went to Lowes. As usual, they gave me a hard time. They think an old lady, walking with a cane, is senile and helpless. This is the second time they have insulted me by thinking I can't do what I set out to do.
> 
> .......never underestimate a little old grey haired lady.


You and I can go there together and open up a can o' Whup-ass on 'em!


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 22, 2008)

thanks grandma...I'll ask about "rabbit cloth". I might go to my local tractor supply store instead. I did find some aluminum wiring used in sculpture.


----------



## Grandma M (Feb 22, 2008)

NYEric said:


> You and I can go there together and open up a can o' Whup-ass on 'em!



Eric, that suggestion sounds great to me. When can we go?


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 22, 2008)

Park Bear said:


> I went to Lowes and Home Depot last night, but could not find any plastic hardware cloth. I guess I'll look online. Any suggestions? I thought about going to Michaels and using the latch-hook plastic sheets.


Lowes and HD have a rack with these different type of fencing on it, usually outdoors but under a roof here in NY. I have purchased things from my local Ace Hardware...I could have purchased it there as well. If you have Agways in your area, that may be another choice. Why don't you let your fingers do the walking through the yellow pages


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 22, 2008)

I'll try Ace....all the fencing supplies are not out....no Agway here


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 23, 2008)

Other thing you could use are plastic gutter guard from any home store. I got plastic hardware cloth from a Lowe's, it was outside; I just asked a service person (in december no less) where they had it, it was stored outside, they just pointed the way and opened the door for me.

I remember someone else telling me a few years back about how someone was making a wet grow log of sorts from blocks of floral foam covered by sphagnum, to grow phrag besseae mounted. I think I'll ask about this in another thread


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 23, 2008)

I haver a couple of mounts made out of Oasis ( water absorbent floral foam) but not for a Phrag. besseae 

gutter guard comes in long lengths but is cut to a narrow width


----------

